# Samyang 24mm f/3.5 Tilt-Shift Lens vs Canon 24mm f/3.5 Mark I



## tiger82 (May 19, 2013)

These are approximately the same price now. Would one be preferable over the other? Yes, I know the TS-E 24mm Mark II is better than both.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 19, 2013)

I'd get the Samyang. IQ is similar and the Samyang has the MkII style adjustable tilt and shift planes, that is a huge practical use boost to the lens.


----------



## tiger82 (May 19, 2013)

Are you saying that the Samyang is closer to the Canon 24mm TS-E Mark II than the Mark I?


----------



## manofiron (May 19, 2013)

From the reviews I've read - optical quality is good to very good. However, mechanical quality isn't stellar, and that is not-so-good news for a T/S lens...


----------



## privatebydesign (May 19, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> Are you saying that the Samyang is closer to the Canon 24mm TS-E Mark II than the Mark I?



In functionality yes. The Canon MkI is severely limited in the tilt to shift orientations (as are all Nikon PC-E lenses), the Canon MkII version was a vast improvement on that and offers unlimited tilt and shift orientation not only in the picture but in relation to each other, the Samyang, though obviously built to a lower price point, has the same orientation adjustments as the Canon MkII lens. 

This is enough for me to recommend the Samyang. Besides, the Canon 24mm MkI is not a particularly "good" lens.


----------



## Bruce Photography (May 19, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> tiger82 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that the Samyang is closer to the Canon 24mm TS-E Mark II than the Mark I?
> ...



+1; I've got both the 17 and the 24 tse Mark II Canon and I love them both. Nikon is way behind on TSE. I've had the Samyang Nikon 24 tse on order for some time. They were estimated to ship by May 15th but that didn't happen. I'll let you know what I think of the Samyang compared to the Canon but my expectations are more in line with the price difference.


----------



## tiger82 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------

